
Health Insurance for Dribbblers - samsolomon
https://dribbble.com/stories/2017/11/08/health-insurance-for-dribbblers
======
samsolomon
I'm curious. Is there anything preventing larger players from moving in on
insurance?

I'm not familiar with the insurance industry, but announcement this has the
gears turning in my head. It would seem like Facebook, Google, Snapchat, and
Twitter have the data to determine if you smoke, drink or take drugs. Perhaps,
they would be able to price risk more accurately that traditional insurers?

Thinking beyond health insurance—they know how often you lose, break or
replace your smartphone. I'm both amazed and frightened by the opportunities.

